# 2014 Cruze Facelift



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I was browsing on Chevrolet's Mexico site and came across the 2013 Cruze sporting the Euro facelift. Inside the page viewers can access the accessories catalog via pdf and noticed a "sport kit"available. I believe this is what the 2014 facelift will look like for the Cruze RS...it looks pretty cool, however I prefer the current model...lets hope the 2015 looks better.


View attachment 11418


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

This is what the stock non RS would look like 
View attachment 11419
View attachment 11420


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

think the RS rear bumper is an improvement- don't like the other changes. This seems the same as an Asian market cruze. Hope it's contained to the places that have received it. Not sure we will get a refresh when a new cruze is expected in 2015


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I actually prefer the rear bumper cover on that one to current one, but would want the current front bumper cover instead of the newer one. Wonder if the mounting brackets are the same since the upper front grill and headlights appear to be the same.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Foglights look terrible. The only thing they really need to do is get rid of that Black plastic C Pillar and get rid of the chrome bar on the back


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Fog lights looks hideous..

I don't believe anything is going to happen with the Cruze body. It's expected to get redesigned for 2015, no sense in altering something for one year.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

They need to keep the mazda fogs off the cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I absolutely love that new RS bumper, but just like everyone else, I absolutely DESPISE the the hideous mazda fog lamps. I really hope that they don't come out with this, but if they do, I'm more than glad to have my Cruze as it is now than the re-vamp look.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

What they really need is to make the 2.4L Ecotec optional.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

steve333 said:


> What they really need is to make the 2.4L Ecotec optional.


That engine would fill the engine bay, lol. I believe they are considering it for 2015, unless the new 2.5l in the malibus overtakes the 2.4

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like most of it with the exception of those fog lights. I think they are horrendous!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That engine would fill the engine bay, lol. I believe they are considering it for 2015, unless the new 2.5l in the malibus overtakes the 2.4
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


They need to keep the car updated, waiting to do anything for 2015 will affect sales, IMO. They can at least make the engines DI


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

steve333 said:


> They need to keep the car updated, waiting to do anything for 2015 will affect sales, IMO. They can at least make the engines DI


 It sure would be interesting to see that happen.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Direct injection will be standard very soon. Theres too much power and fuel economy being missed from NOT doing this.

I wouldn't be surprised if every automotive industry goes DI within the next couple years..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

No more honeycomb grille, no thanks...FYI same foglight configuration as the Camaro, nice redesign #sarcasm


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ugliest fog lamp housing in the world.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Ugliest fog lamp housing in the world.


Oh ho ho, Toyota's got them beat with the XLE Camry. Lets put CHROME there to make it look even more stupid!










Glad we have the SE. But yeah, I hate the Cruze facelift too.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That engine would fill the engine bay, lol. I believe they are considering it for 2015, unless the new 2.5l in the malibus overtakes the 2.4
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The Verano's stock engine is a 2.5L, a 2.4L would probably be perfect though. Fill the bay without being stuffed in there


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what if anything is Chevy doing for a "2014" gas powered Cruze? Are they offering a "2014" gas cruze or is the diesel model cruze going to be the only "2014" cruze option?!! Will there be gas powered Cruzes also hitting the dealer lots this summer when the diesel cruze does? If so, will this "2014" gas powered Cruze have any cosmetic upgrades or maybe everything would be the same but all the current and past cruze issues will be fixed for good this go around (i.e. coolant smell, loud popping exhaust at shut off, spark plugs being gapped wrong, trunk release button breaking, etc).

I personally wouldnt mind the 2014 gas powered cruze (if they even will be offering one) staying the same looks wise until the "2015" refresh ( which unfortunately will look like the pics above) but would love for them to change/address a few things in it, such as, upgrading the mylink, making the GPS Nav available in the 1LT, better arm rest, 8 way power driver seat, inside trunk button, turn signal side mirrors, etc. 

That's the reason I'm freaking out now and trying to make sure I have at least a few dealerships special order me a current 2013 cruze with my specifications on it as a LOT car , is because I dont want to miss the deadline to build and get a special ordered factory 2013 cruze and have to settle for a used one that wont have all the things i want and also because Im pretty sure the refreshed cruzes will be having those ugly as foglights and other cosmetic aspects i wont like.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> The Verano's stock engine is a 2.5L, a 2.4L would probably be perfect though. Fill the bay without being stuffed in there


The 2.5 is the update to the 2.4. More power, more efficient, and reduced noise/vibration/harshness. No reason to keep with the 2.4 when a superior engine is available. 

Ick on the foglights. I like the current look better.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

-1 with the fog lamps.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like there are only minor styling changes. I was hoping for something more substantial. Or maybe a Cruze SS.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

This is the 2013 Cruze in Europe. Its been around since summer 2012... ugly. Isnt the 2014 Cruze going to be drasticly changed, looking similar to the new Impala.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I for one seriously hope they don't design the 2014 Cruzen like they have designed the 2013 Europe and Asian Cruzes. I certainly wouldn't purchase it if the front fascia of the car makes the rest of the car ugly!

Supposedly it seems there has been spy photos seen of the 2015 Cruze but has anybody seen what the 2014 cruze is suppose to look like? When are the 2014 Cruzes, both diesel and gas supposed to hit the dealerships anyway?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I doubt it will change til 2015. 3-4 years for a production "face" isn't a very long run. 

Just wait if you can't afford it. I should have waited on mine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If they dont change the overall look on the 2014's, I wonder if they will be changing the rims and the bolt pattern since alot of people complain about it. If they dont change the look of the 2014's, I hope they keep the bolt pattern the same as well because I really want those LTZ rims, whenever I do decide to purchase the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doubt it. They'd have to change the wheel bearings and stuff too. It's simple to keep the same parts suppliers until a major change is made. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

My question is this...why did the Mexican or Latin American market receive the Euro/Asian facelift? It is made in Mexico, but it would seem as an unexplainable expense that the US get a completely different design..its not cost effective. Also in regards to the bolt pattern, the Verano uses 5x120, what would be needed from the Verano to make the Cruze 5x120.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> My question is this...why did the Mexican or Latin American market receive the Euro/Asian facelift? It is made in Mexico, but it would seem as an unexplainable expense that the US get a completely different design..its not cost effective. Also in regards to the bolt pattern, the Verano uses 5x120, what would be needed from the Verano to make the Cruze 5x120.


Wheel hubs and possibly axles. The Verano probably has beefier axles so I kinda doubt they'll match up inside the transmission. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

iKermit said:


> -1 with the fog lamps.


Now these fog lights, I actually like, but then again they fit this car and the look Nissan is going for. I might not necessarily like them if they were put on the cruze.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

2014 Cruze to Borrow Impala Design Cues


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Supposedly it was cancelled. Let's see if Comatose GM makes any changes at all in 2014.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

After thinking about it, chevy has been showing the 2014 diesel cruzen with the same exact body style as all the previous NA cruzen, so would it make sense for them to show them like that and then go make a front fascia change on the 2014 gas powered and/or diesel cruzen? 

If chevy is indeed making a front fascia change for the 2014 Cruzen, you would think they would display it on the 2014 diesel cruzen that has made many appearances now at recent auto-shows. It wouldn't make much sense for the 2014 diesel cruzen to remain the exact same body style wise, yet change the body style of the 2014 gas powered cruzen. Just my thoughts on it after some more thinking, lol!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Drewsiph87 said:


> I actually prefer the rear bumper cover on that one to current one, but would want the current front bumper cover instead of the newer one. Wonder if the mounting brackets are the same since the upper front grill and headlights appear to be the same.


We're on the same page. The fog lights look like they were just slapped on there.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The only chances I've seen for the 2014 Cruze is new exterior colors.


----------

